# BMS intake for 135 / 335 / 535



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey guys,

Quick update on our new intake, the BMS filter kit. It replaces your factory airbox with a custom made K&N brand filter. At stock power levels the factory airbox is more than adequate, and it also does well at moderate power levels. But for those looking for every last horsepower we've found significant gains by replacing the factory air box. Power gains average 8-15rw over a drop in filter, and install is relatively straight forward.

One of the other benefits of this setup is greatly improved induction noise. You can hear the factory turbos spooling up, as well as the diverter valves opening like mini blow-off valves. It's just the right volume to be fun, but quiet enough not to annoy most.

We've done a lot of track and air intake temperature testing and the dyno gains translate in to actual track performance. Intake temps average only a couple degrees over the factory airbox at wide open throttle, which are greatly helped by the placement of the filter in relation to the factory air snorkel. Overall road performance is greatly improved.

In addition to the power gains, sound improvement, and easy install, the best part is the price. We're offering the filter kit for $119 + shipping. Which includes the filter, anodized aluminum couplers, and clamps. We have a few in stock and you can order right off our website @ www.burgertuning.com. We also have an install guide posted under support.


----------



## beatmstrj (Jan 10, 2008)

any possibility of getting an audio recording of stock vs. aftermarket sound? That may be enough to sway me to get one.


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

Terry. Why not do a dyno w/ this before and after on a 335 w/ only the JB2. I'd be curious there.

Generally intakes don't do much on turbo cars until they push a significant amount more air. I'm curious if this would perform better on a Typical JB2'd car.
Also does the JB account for this intake well? I've had experience with other set chips & flashes on past cars that needed tweaking to work appropriately w/ an aftermarket intake.


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

ps... looks good.


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

please Terry.


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

MustGoFast said:


> Terry. Why not do a dyno w/ this before and after on a 335 w/ only the JB2. I'd be curious there.
> 
> Generally intakes don't do much on turbo cars until they push a significant amount more air. I'm curious if this would perform better on a Typical JB2'd car.
> Also does the JB account for this intake well? I've had experience with other set chips & flashes on past cars that needed tweaking to work appropriately w/ an aftermarket intake.


The N54 is closed loop on the fuel side via wideband sensors, and closed loop on the timing side via a smart adaptive system. The JB setup works great with downpipes, intakes, different octanes, etc.

Gains with the JB2 alone were 7-8rw peak which it held. Gains on the stock tune were around 5rw. Like you said the higher the boost, the more of a benefit an intake is.


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

that's actually an impressive amount of hp for just an intake... helluva price too.


----------



## Barmats (May 21, 2007)

Terry - what about heat soak? The filter would appear to be in a bad position to collect a lot of heat in the engine compartment. Are you considering any sort of heat shield around the filter?


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

Barmats said:


> Terry - what about heat soak? The filter would appear to be in a bad position to collect a lot of heat in the engine compartment. Are you considering any sort of heat shield around the filter?


Post intercooler IAT were pretty reasonable at 5-8 degrees over the stock airbox configuration. The problem with a turbo setup, especially one at higher boost, is getting enough air to the turbos. Hot air is a lot better than no air. This setup is a huge improvement over the stock airbox despite the slightly higher IAT temps, as evidenced by our record setting 1/4 mile runs and dyno results.

But, we are working on a Stage 2 update in the next few months. It will connect the factory snorkel to the filter to squeeze out every last horsepower.


----------



## Unagi1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Terry - Can you overlay psi onto the graph? I'm curious whether the switch to an open intake caused an increase/creep in boost. 8rwhp is definitely a lot for an intake, and I was curious if anything else had changed.


----------

